# Which Trilogy excursion from Lahaina?



## nalismom (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been looking at the Trilogy snorkeling trips and have a couple of questions for experienced Maui travelers: 1) Molokini vs. Lanai? And 2) if Lanai, which of the two trips to Lanai - the Original Discover Lanai trip or the the Ultimate Seafari and what is the difference?

We will be in Maui 10/5-10/12


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2012)

We enjoyed the Discover Lanai Morning trip - one of our favorite all-time Hawaii excursions.  If you go to their webpage, there is a detailed description of each trip.


----------



## KevinB (Feb 23, 2012)

I second that. Discover Lanai morning trip was a blast !


----------



## artringwald (Feb 24, 2012)

Depends on your priorities. Molokini had the best snorkeling we've done. When we took the Trilogy tour to Lanai, the water was choppy and cloudy, so snorkeling wasn't that good, but the van tour of Lanai City was quite interesting, and we saw whales everywhere. You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## ww1aerofan (Feb 25, 2012)

*Big price difference*

You will pay a lot more for the Lanai trip....
I think it is near (or over) $200 per person.
The trip will last all day.  The beach at Lanai
was pretty rough surf when we were there.

Our favorite part was the trip over when we were
escorted by hundreds of Spinner Dolphins.  These
smaller black dolphins literally spin themselves 
when they jump out of the water.  It was amazing
to see 30-40 of these guys jumping at alongside
the boat.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 25, 2012)

*One note about Molokini*



nalismom said:


> I've been looking at the Trilogy snorkeling trips and have a couple of questions for experienced Maui travelers: 1) Molokini vs. Lanai? And 2) if Lanai, which of the two trips to Lanai - the Original Discover Lanai trip or the the Ultimate Seafari and what is the difference?
> 
> We will be in Maui 10/5-10/12



If you have kids or poor swimmers that will be snorkeling -- remember there is no 'bottom' to rest on or coast to swim to.  Lanai has more variety to do.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 25, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> If you have kids or poor swimmers that will be snorkeling -- remember there is no 'bottom' to rest on or coast to swim to.  Lanai has more variety to do.



We took the Lanai morning trip a couple of years ago.  The snorkeling is actually off a beach so those who tired could sit in the sun.  We very much enjoyed the show from the spinner dolphins but I thought the tour of Lanai City a bit much.

Deb


----------



## jlr10 (Feb 25, 2012)

We still are planning our trip to Lanai but did Molokini before.  Molokini can get crowded.  We saw some fish, but we saw more feet of other snorklers than fish on our trip.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 25, 2012)

We will be there in late April.  We are more likely to do the Lanai trip as DW would like to go there.  Would you recommend booking the trip before we leave home or wait until we are on Maui?

Also, DW doesn't snorkel, but she likes being on the water in a boat and wants to see Lanai, dolphins and whales if they are around.  Is this the best option or is there another excursion that you would recommend for us?

Thanks much.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 25, 2012)

mjm1 said:


> Also, DW doesn't snorkel, but she likes being on the water in a boat and wants to see Lanai, dolphins and whales if they are around.  Is this the best option or is there another excursion that you would recommend for us?
> 
> Thanks much.



My DH didn't snorkel but enjoyed the time on the beach watching the spinner dolphins play in the bay while I snorkeled.  I can't compare it to other excursions but I can say he had a nice day.

Deb


----------



## nalismom (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone know what the difference is between the 2 Lanai trips?


----------



## GregT (Feb 25, 2012)

We've done the Trilogy Molokini trip four times and loved.  When we bring newbies to Maui, they always want to visit Molokini (and we never object) and we've loved Trilogy since our first trip with them in 1998.    We've not done the Lanai trips and may this year.

Either way, enjoy your trip!

Best,

Greg


----------

